# FSH coming down!



## Artypants

Hi ladies

Just wanted to share my results as I have been worrying about FSH levels since last year, I know they can fluctuate but I have had high readings consistantly and felt like I had no hope! I had 12 and 12.1  readings 2 months on the trot. I started taking folic acid, vit b6, vit c, selenium & zinc, royal jelly, bee propolis, co enzyme q10 and fish oil alongside acupuncture and TCM and wheatgrass (phew) my levels have come done to 9.2 in 5 weeks! so this should be enough for me to be referred for IVF now (hopefully!) If I can afford to I will carry on with this combination as I have never felt healthier and the acupunctue really has improved my periods and moods (I have endo as well) I hope this helps if you are wondering about supplements and alternative therapies.

take care xx


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Artypants

What a great story and good to know that this can happen. Mine was higher at 17 but I'm hoping that it's on the way down. Am doing pretty much the same as you as far as supplememts are concerned (without the accupuncture though!)

Keep us updated if you get succesfully referred

Clarissa


----------



## Busyvivi

FSH same as you, well same except up to 15 and at LAC with Rebecca and now down to 9. ARGC say yes! Message to all , don't get too stressed with the FSH as it it not stuck or constant and yes diet, supplements and acupuncture too....


----------

